# Rats needing adoption Augusta Ga



## Morhos (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello, I'm trying everywhere I can think of to try to get homes for my two boys. They are a couple months old and they are bonded, but not from the same litter. I think I may be allergic to the fur/dust and I need a good home for them. If you or anyone you know of is in the area and wants to adopt them, please let me know.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I wish I could have them!!!! But I live 41 hours away.......


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

where??


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

you could give them to shelther


----------



## Morhos (Mar 17, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> where??


Augusta Georgia


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

too far sorry


----------



## Morhos (Mar 17, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> you could give them to shelther


I don't think that there are any shelters around me that take in rats. I've emailed some places with no response, I've put up ads in rat and rehoming Facebook groups, put up a Craigslist ad, and now asking here. If you can think of anything else let me know.


----------

